

A Y Combinator point of view and helpful resources - austinchang
http://keepitfresh.frid.ge/post/3915901768/a-fresh-ycombinator-point-of-view-and-helpful

======
ski2mi
Looks very polished!

I clicked on "Instant Personal Social Networks" expecting it to go somewhere,
like maybe a page with more details - I think I was fooled by the ellipsis. IF
you created such a page, a small "Or learn more..." button linking to it after
the Get Started button might be helpful, so say if the video wasn't working,
abd I hadn't found the other link, I still can). Finally, the last frame of
your video should be a call to action, so I'm not left with a black hole on
the screen. Oh, and link your logo on your blog to the main website, not to
itself. You want the blog to drive traffic to the big enchilada.

~~~
austinchang
thanks for the tips! we are in the middle of updating our "getting started"
flow which isn't as optimized as it should be.

this and a full featured native experience is coming in the next few weeks!

